# Inter - Verona: 23 Settembre 2015, ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium



## Louis Gara (22 Settembre 2015)

Inter e Verona si affrontano a San Siro per la quinta giornata di Serie A. I nerazzurri sono a punteggio pieno, 12 punti. Il Verona, invece, è a 3 punti e non ha ancora vinto un match (3 pareggi e una sconfitta). I veronesi dovranno anche fare a meno del loro bomber Luca Toni, infortunato.

Si gioca mercoledì 23 settembre 2015, alle ore 20:45. Il match si potrà seguire su Sky e Premium Calcio.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2015)

Sembra ridicolo ma sento puzza di par...

Nono scherzavo 1 fisso con handicap.


----------



## Hammer (22 Settembre 2015)

Vabbè dai. Poi Mandorlini è pure interista.


----------



## markjordan (22 Settembre 2015)

perdono


----------



## Sir Pilade (22 Settembre 2015)

Vince il Verona 4-0.


----------



## MilanLover (22 Settembre 2015)

Altri tre punti , il Verona è in emergenza, il portiere, il loro miglior difensore e Toni infortunati. Mamma mia che ****


----------



## Ba Matte (22 Settembre 2015)

Dopo la rimessa invertita contro l'Atalanta, il rigore non dato al Carpi, i gol sbagliati sotto porta del Milan, l'errore difensivo del Chievo manca solo l'autogol del Verona e cosi stiamo apposto.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Vince il Verona 4-0.


----------



## Shevchenko (23 Settembre 2015)

Vince l'Inter facile facile. Non c'è proprio partita


----------



## sballotello (23 Settembre 2015)

Peccato si sia rotto little toni, vinceranno con gol del fenomeno di persic


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Settembre 2015)

1 fisso senza pensarci.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

forza verona! Spero in un gol di pazzini, sarebbe una goduria!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (23 Settembre 2015)

Ma che calendario ridicolo gli è capitato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2015)

1 fisso ... ma arriveranno anche per loro le partite difficili..


----------



## Lollo interista (23 Settembre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma che calendario ridicolo gli è capitato?



Quindi anche.....il Milan??


----------



## de sica (23 Settembre 2015)

6-0 del maleodorata !!


----------



## Danielsan (23 Settembre 2015)

Stasera passo falso fisiologico per i ciuffo boys.


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Settembre 2015)

1 fisso


----------



## Doctore (23 Settembre 2015)

ma un ammonizione a melo?


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

Quando Melo si romperà il ginocchio godrò.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

Pazzini fuori. Non ho parole.


----------



## Danielsan (23 Settembre 2015)

incredibile l'immunità che ha melo..


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Settembre 2015)

Che pacco sto Pazzini, madò. Mi sa che gli hanno pure regalato un quinquennale


----------



## Doctore (23 Settembre 2015)

ma a quanto è quotato il goal a sedere dell inter?


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2015)

Segneranno al 95° con un gol di c di icardi... scontatissimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

Rigore non dato. Questi giocano in 15.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2015)

vinceranno con un gol di sedere come al solito... c'è da dire che il campionato lo vince sempre la difesa migliore e loro al momento sono solidissimi


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vinceranno con un gol di sedere come al solito... c'è da dire che il campionato lo vince sempre la difesa migliore e loro al momento sono solidissimi



Vabbè oggi in particolare giocano contro un muro.


----------



## markjordan (23 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vinceranno con un gol di sedere come al solito... c'è da dire che il campionato lo vince sempre la difesa migliore e loro al momento sono solidissimi


gli fischiassero i rigori contro


----------



## Danielsan (23 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Rigore non dato. Questi giocano in 15.



Gli gira veramente tutto bene, diciamo che hanno fortuna. 
Comunque in Italia c'è una classe arbitrale di senzapalle. Stasera c'erano due rigori per Frosinone e Verona non dati, chissà se a parti invertite sarebbe stato lo stesso...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2015)

Tanto sempre il golletto ridicolo tra il 75 e il 90esimo faranno


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Gli gira veramente tutto bene, diciamo che hanno fortuna.
> Comunque in Italia c'è una classe arbitrale di senzapalle. Stasera c'erano due rigori per Frosinone e Verona non dati, chissà se a parti invertite sarebbe stato lo stesso...



11+3 gialli+Kulovic, è da arrendersi.

Sicuro, non è che se non superano mai la metà campo una volta che lo fanno non devi darglielo.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2015)

Traversa del Verona.

Pazzesco.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

*Traversa del Verona.*


----------



## Doctore (23 Settembre 2015)

Non ho parole...palo del verona e goal dell inter ovviamente...............................


----------



## markjordan (23 Settembre 2015)

sono sfondi


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2015)

se va beh 1-0 Melo


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2015)

E gol di Felipe Melo

1-0.

Tutto ciò è incredibile. Incredibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2015)

Finita


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E gol di Felipe Melo
> 
> 1-0.
> 
> Tutto ciò è incredibile. Incredibile.



Dai non è possibile. Non è possibile.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2015)

Ma come fanno?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2015)

E' il loro anno. Vincono tutte le partite 1-0


----------



## Danielsan (23 Settembre 2015)

E' lunga..


----------



## Didaco (23 Settembre 2015)

Non ci credo... 15 punti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2015)

Mi piacerebbe sapere quando finirà questo fondoschiena dell'Inter, nelle altre 4 partite tra gol nel recupero,gol di fondoschiena ecc hanno portato a casa 12 punti immeritatamente, stasera prendono traversa gli altri non fanno nulla in particolare e vincono anche questa, pazzesco ehh ma sono forti ecc ma per favore non ci vedo nulla in piu di Juve e Roma e non vedo sto grossa differenza tra noi a parte il fondoschiena.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Settembre 2015)

Come contro di noi, rischiavamo di rubargli palla nella loro area e 10 secondi dopo hanno segnato


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno?



Boh avranno pagato il fondoschiena sono 4 partite che portano a casa 12 punti immeritatamente, oggi altra serata abbastanza fortunata mah.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2015)

E' il loro anno, alla fine basta guardarsi in giro. La Juve non mi sembra niente di che. La Roma, vabbè... alla fine rimangono solo loro.

Noi? Beh se avessimo preso Zlatan..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2015)

SE segna pure Biabiany è il loro anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' il loro anno, alla fine basta guardarsi in giro. La Juve non mi sembra niente di che. La Roma, vabbè... alla fine rimangono solo loro.
> 
> Noi? Beh se avessimo preso Zlatan..



Ma pure senza Ibra e con il loro fondoschiena eravamo li pure noi è il loro anno basta vedere queste 5 partite, su 5 partite le prime 4 le hanno vinte con "fortuna" recupero, rigori, rimpalli ecc.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

primo o poi la fortuna gira.. io ho ancora speranze che non vincono lo scudetto!


----------



## 666psycho (23 Settembre 2015)

cmq odio Melo... l'anticalcio! spero si rompa il crociato !


----------



## Dany20 (23 Settembre 2015)

Ma quanta fortuna hanno i prescritti?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2015)

Verona squadra ridicola.. Preben torna e segna, magari la scarpa sta volta cade in testa a Melo.


----------



## Kaw (23 Settembre 2015)

Consegnategli già lo scudo, non c'è niente da fare questi sono segnali chiarissimi


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2015)

Niente questi hanno 15 punti mentre le altre si suicidano


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Settembre 2015)

Hanno un posteriore inumano, assurdo


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2015)

se vincono anche con la viola vanno in super-fuga... boh...


----------



## smallball (23 Settembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Hanno un posteriore inumano, assurdo



verissimo


----------



## Sir Pilade (23 Settembre 2015)

Sicuramente vittoria immeritata, questa più di altre forse visto anche che abbiamo ballato dietro, infatti non ero nemmeno fomentato.. finché non ha pareggiato il FROSINONE


----------



## Danielsan (23 Settembre 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq odio Melo... l'anticalcio! spero si rompa il crociato !


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se vincono anche con la viola vanno in super-fuga... boh...



Vabbè se vincono anche contro la Fiorentina se lo meriterebbero un altro pò.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Settembre 2015)

adesso hanno fiorentina in casa...sampdoria fuori...juve in casa....vediamo quanti punti fanno in ste 3 poi ne riparliamo...


----------



## Nicco (23 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> adesso hanno fiorentina in casa...sampdoria fuori...juve in casa....vediamo quanti punti fanno in ste 3 poi ne riparliamo...


un trittico non male, a giudicare dal fatto che la roma ha perso a genova, la viola non ha un gioco bellissimo ma è molto cinica (come l'inter) e la juve deve stoppare l'inter e risalire di punti in classifica, vediamo vediamo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> adesso hanno fiorentina in casa...sampdoria fuori...juve in casa....vediamo quanti punti fanno in ste 3 poi ne riparliamo...



Ho paura di vedere un altro caso come la Juve 2012...


----------



## Sir Pilade (23 Settembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> un trittico non male, a giudicare dal fatto che la roma ha perso a genova, la viola non ha un gioco bellissimo ma è molto cinica (come l'inter) e la juve deve stoppare l'inter e risalire di punti in classifica, vediamo vediamo





Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> adesso hanno fiorentina in casa...sampdoria fuori...juve in casa....vediamo quanti punti fanno in ste 3 poi ne riparliamo...



Verissimo, ma l'unica cosa sicura che dopo quelle 3 partite staremo ancora davanti ai goBBi


----------



## Aron (23 Settembre 2015)

Segnano poco ma di goal ne beccano pochissimi.
E' così che si vincono le competizioni.


----------



## Nicco (23 Settembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma l'unica cosa sicura che dopo quelle 3 partite staremo ancora davanti ai goBBi



La matematica non si discute 
Quello che poniamo in questione è come uscirà l'inter da questa sequela di partite, ridimensionata o lanciata verso il sogno scudetto a quel punto possibile data anche la convinzione che acquisirebbero i nerazzurri?
Personalemente sono davvero curioso e, lo ammetto, GUFANTE.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2015)

Mancini che alla rai dice che "tanto la juve tra due mesi sarà in testa al campionato"


----------



## Sir Pilade (23 Settembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> La matematica non si discute
> Quello che poniamo in questione è come uscirà l'inter da questa sequela di partite, ridimensionata o lanciata verso il sogno scudetto a quel punto possibile data anche la convinzione che acquisirebbero i nerazzurri?
> Personalemente sono davvero curioso e, lo ammetto, GUFANTE.



E' cosa buona e giusta che sia in atteggiamento gufante, è il bello del calcio! 
Comunque detto onestamente, davvero non è per nascondersi o altro, lo scudetto non è affare nostro. Roma e Juve ci sono superiori nettamente sulla carta. Certo, poi tutto può essere, magari è il nostro anno e se davvero uscissimo da quel trittico con 7 punti diciamo comincerei a crederci anche io.. però è nettamente troppo presto. Sicuramente dopo questa partenza ho cominciato a credere pesantemente al 3° posto, sperando di non beccare una delusione cocente. Mi ricordo ancora le vittorie di Stramaccioni culminate con la partita di Torino.. a -1 dal primo posto e poi... siamo arrivati 9...


----------



## juventino (23 Settembre 2015)

Ovviamente gol dell'1-0 segnato dopo traversa clamorosa presa dagli ospiti...gli dei del calcio prendono, gli dei del calcio restituiscono...e quest'anno han deciso prepotentemente di restituirgli il tricolore.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Settembre 2015)

anche noi abbiamo qualche merito in questa loro cavalcata, a parte la gentile concessione del derby, oggi felipe melo lo marcava l'irreprensibile albertazzi


----------



## Danielsan (23 Settembre 2015)

Albertazzi


----------



## juventino (23 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> anche noi abbiamo qualche merito in questa loro cavalcata, a parte la gentile concessione del derby, oggi felipe melo lo marcava l'irreprensibile albertazzi



Il vostro "merito" è il non aver preso Ibra. Parliamoci chiaro, con il nasone sto campionato lo vincevate in carrozza, ma credo che sia solo uno dei tanti tratti del disegno fatto dal destino per ridargli lo scudo.


----------



## bettyzlatan (24 Settembre 2015)

Abbiamo avuto modo di chiuderla definitivamente dopo l' 1-0 col Verona, che son venuti a san siro a fare barricate dai..
io capisco l'odio, però..


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Settembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> Abbiamo avuto modo di chiuderla definitivamente dopo l' 1-0 col Verona, che son venuti a san siro a fare barricate dai..
> io capisco l'odio, però..



Il tuo nick mi piace. Soprattutto la parte finale


----------



## bettyzlatan (24 Settembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il tuo nick mi piace. Soprattutto la parte finale



vecchio amore mai dimenticato


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Settembre 2015)

bettyzlatan ha scritto:


> vecchio amore mai dimenticato




Anche io non l'ho mai dimenticato. Zlatan


----------

